# Bicycle Covers ? Any Tips ?



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm looking to buy a cover for my bicycle to keep it clean when hanging it on the back of the motorhome.

Have you any tips for which one to get and where from ?

Thanks

Freddiebooks


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We bought a Fiamma bike cover. Terrible quality, gets a new hole every time we use it. But it does protect the bikes.
Gerry


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

i bought 2 bike covers from local bike shop, due to steadies on bike rack it is not possible to get them fully down but they do work


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I use an old groundsheet, If you have old or tatty looking bikes don`t bother thieves like shiny new ones

Dave P


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have a Fiamma one but have not used it.

It's a pain to put on and take off and, when off, needs to be put somewhere in the van ( and it doesn't fold up very small.) This generally would be in a bin bag in the loo- not a good thing.

It flaps when you drive - however well you tie it down- and it probably increases drag and so reduces mpg. It's quite heavy too. It also cuts down light into the back window and reduces visibility as you drive. You can see through the bikes.

At the moment any potential thief can see that our bikes are not worth the effort of cutting off the rack. With a cover they will no doubt rip the cover off first before coming to that conclusion.

The cover also produces a nice humid atmosphere around the bikes which possibly encourages rusting.

Currently we put a polythene carrier bag over each saddle to stop the fabric becoming sodden and we give the bikes a quick wipe with a wet jaycloth before use if we feel they are dirty.

As far as I'm concerned a cycle cover is basically just another "thing" to slow down getting bikes on and off the rack.

G


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

I also got a fiamma cover, i've found the quality to be fine, i haven't had any problems with it, except for the fact that i carry mountain bikes and their concept of what it will cover is very different to mine. i first got a cover for three bikes which barely covered two, i then got the four bike version, which is only very slightly bigger, i have to admit that the handle bars on the bikes i carry are very wide, i would say; go for the biggest, if it's too big you can put a couple of bungees over it to take up the slack.

Lee

[edit] the bikes i carry are worth around £2500 - £3000 each so i daren't leave them in view


----------



## GHN (Sep 12, 2008)

We bought 2 bike covers from the £1 shop (yes £1 each!!) and my wife tweaked them on her sewing machine so that both bikes can be fully covered when mounted on our Fiamma rack. This has been a great success.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Lee bikes of that value would be carried inside mh


Cheers dave P


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi Lee bikes of that value would be carried inside mh
> 
> Cheers dave P


Hi Dave

I totally agree, but i couldn't get the wife and kids to stop falling off the bike rack ;-)

Lee


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Bungee cords Lee  
dave P


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't buy they Fiamma is my top tip, i only put it on for long motorway journeys down to france and spain and then leave it off when i am staying local and need to take the bikes of everyday.

The Fiamma most of been on a total of 6 times and i think it will be only god for a few more trips coz all the seems are splitting.

Good alternative required

Paul


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We had a Fiamma until I slung it in the bin on our last trip. Very poor quality, and designed by someone who obviously never tested the prototype before putting it into production. 8O :roll: 

I agree with all Grizzly's points, especially the humid atmosphere inside the cover.

After a night of steady rain I had to stab the bottom of ours with the breadknife to let out about a gallon of humidity. 8O 8O 

A Sainsbury's bag over each saddle in future.  

Dave


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I got a Fiamma cover, fairly crap piece of kit, seams starting to split, not a year in use yet. I now only use it if expecting to be travelling in wet weather conditions. 
In hindsight perhaps one of those hairy skirt things across the back would be a better investment as besides the bikes it should keep the back of the MH cleaner as well in the wet.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have a Fiamma one and found it worked very well BUT (and it is a *BIG BUT*) putting it on is a skill that requires a tame gorilla with 3m long arms an IQ of about 200+ and good weather!

*IF* you undo the zips, it is a real exercise that would suit _*The Krypton Factor*_! It never appears to line up where you want and would tax any burglar to take it off without damage! That is it's real drawback - once on it works well but it does stop through van view if you have one.

Our bikes are not particularly expensive and are held on by a variety of D shackles, chains and high tensile wire padlocks, all designed to deter a quick thief but which would probably not stop a really determined thief with cutting equipment akin to det cord or similar!

We do endorse the use of bungees to adjust the amorphous bag into something which does fit the bikes and does not flap like a spinnaker in a force 6!

So it's Fiamma for us *IF* we are really determined to cover up, but for day to day use we do not use it.

Dave


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Fiamma nightmare here too!! 

We fight to put it on to get to France, then leave it off for the whole holiday even though we are moving around, the hour it takes to get it behind the bikes and fastened is just not worth it. 

Then we put it back on to come home, it then goes back in its bag till next long journey. 

Mandy


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Yet another Fiamma failure here too!

I was just thinking it was me that was too short & the bike rike mounted too high!!

We've got a 2-3 bike cover, just the bog standard "throw over the top" one - yea right. It either gets caught on the tyre treads or on the rubber handlebar grips (mountain bikes), or on anything else at all rather than going over the bikes, very frustrating. It's at full stretch over the handlebars, even opening the seam in a couple of places, if I don't loosen them & turn them in a bit

It turns into one of those chuckle brothers "to me, to you" sketches trying to get it to fit. I'd just use some polythene & bungees if I were you, or indeed a large barby cover from a cheapo shop.

I only use it now for long journeys or when it's peeing down, just to protect them from grime.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Buy an Oxford motorcycle cover for around £15-30 depending on quality and size. They will be in most motorcycle accessory shops. We use one with 2 bikes, size medium, and it has been very good. Elasticated to help it stay on + bungees/straps.


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

we bought one of these very good quality if a little expensive:

http://www.cyclesportsuk.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=2468&cPath=395


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Tried the Fiamma one - useless.
Now have a 'Taylormade' one, they also do thermal screens. Much better.
Brian


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

We also have a "Taylormade" cover. Smart in navy blue, robust, and seems well made. The one I have covers two bikes on the rack. Very happy with it. I put two bungee cords over it just to stop any flapping (I can't see it, no back window!)
As for security... Have a loop wired into the van alarm that can be passed thru the bikes, breaking the loop sets off the alarm. But main security is a marine grade stainless steel eye bolt thru the back of the van (reinforced inside) to which I can lock the bikes with a stout cable lock. Without this lock it is the work of a few minutes to unbolt a fiamma rack and take it complete with bikes!
With the cover on the bikes and all locked up and alarmed, I'm quite happy I have taken reasonable steps to secure things from all but a determined thief, who would probably load the entire van on a lorry and take the lot!


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a Fiamma only 3 years old ,got splits all over ,rubbish never again.


----------

